# How's this for a cool building to model?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Came across this on the Bar Mills Models site. It's called Shipyard Brewing Co and has a page of its own, which I couldn't get to link. Although they don't make a large scale kit, they show a photo of the building some guy did in large scale. Sounds like it's right up Bunce's alley). Maybe, here's the pix


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

* http://www.barmillsmodels.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=999&vmcchk=1&Itemid=999*

I think this works. Agreed, very nice...

Greg


----------

